# My First Photos, Zerynthia Polyxena Caterpillar



## tripfabio (Dec 29, 2011)

Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro - 1/20 - F18 - Iso 100


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 29, 2011)

Love it


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicely shot!


----------



## MissFrost (Dec 30, 2011)

Awww what a cutie! <3


----------



## JDawggie (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool shot!


----------



## tripfabio (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks boys!!!!


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 2, 2012)

great shot
very good colours


----------

